# Here is a ICS Launcher



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Take it and enjoy! Probably not real, but its kinda cool.

Cheers HTC Clay! Make sure to follow him!

http://www.multiupload.com/NCX0JVNBWV


----------



## Fabolous (Jun 6, 2011)

Trololol, this was fun for 30 seconds.


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

Ummm, pics?


----------



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel like this is just a modded version of the HoneyComb Launcher in the market, but still cool nontheless


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Really digging the quick launcher button.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I ditched it quick. GB launcher is my launcher of choice still. It wasn't laggy, but I don't like all the haptic feedback tbh.


----------



## billjohnson (Jun 21, 2011)

Not much to see....I'll post some shots if you really want.


----------



## Arz (Aug 10, 2011)

Screenshot - Using HTC Sensation with MIUI :

View attachment 2808


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Launcher for what I'm able to see, however, on my Motrola Atrix 4G running what in my singature .. launcher continously FC's when adding widgets from app called "Android Pro Widgets" .. this happens on no matter what widget out of that app I add.

Will stick with ADW Launcher CM until bugs are ironed out .. would definately like to have this one though.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

It's got alot of potential. One thing I would like to see is the ability to edit what is shown in the quick launch button. Along with some bug fixes and this would be awesome


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I like it alot.


----------

